# Quel formatage pour transfert de gros fichiers?



## junino4 (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Après avoir cherché une réponse à ma question sur le forum sans succès, je suis décidé à la poser (même si je suis sûr qu'elle a déjà été traitée quelque part...).

Alors voilà. Actuellement j'ai un disque dur externe sur lequel je ne peux pas transférer de "gros" fichiers; ça bloque dès que la taille dépasse environ 4.5go.
Je voudrai le formater pour qu'il en soit capable et j'ai entendu dire qu'il existe un certain format à adopter pour cela...Si oui est-il compatible OSX/Windows ou juste OSX ou juste Windows?

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous auraient ma solution? Par avance merci de m'avoir lu, et merci à ceux qui essaieront de m'aider!

Bonne soirée MacGé


----------



## DeepDark (29 Décembre 2008)

http://forums.macg.co/peripheriques/partager-un-disque-dur-entre-pc-et-mac-sujet-unique-224576.html


----------



## junino4 (29 Décembre 2008)

J'avais donc raison! La réponse était bien quelque part!!  Sous mes yeux en plus...moi qui avait cherché dans les profondeurs du forum :rateau:

Merci pour ta rapidité DeepDark.
Donc si j'ai bien lu, je dois formater mon DD en HFS.

Une question subsiste (désolé d'abuser) mais quelle est la différence entre étendu et non étendu? Quelle incidence cela a t-il au quotidien?

Merci encore


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2008)

junino4 a dit:


> Une question subsiste (désolé d'abuser) mais quelle est la différence entre étendu et non étendu? Quelle incidence cela a t-il au quotidien?



HFS (Mac OS) est l'ancien format Mac utilisé jusqu'à Mac OS 8.0, à partir de Mac OS 8.1, c'est HFS+ (Mac OS étendu) qui a été utilisé, donc il n'est utile d'utiliser HFS que si le disque dur est susceptible d'être branché sur un Mac utilisant un système plus ancien que le 8.1 (de janvier 1998).

En conséquence, formater en HFS un disque externe autre que SCSI (ni l'USB ni le Firewire n'ayant été supportés avant Mac OS 8.5.1/8.6) serait totalement inutile.


----------



## junino4 (2 Janvier 2009)

Merci Pascal pour ta réponse parfaite!

Bonne année à toi


----------

